# 2011 East Coast Slingshot Tournament Flyer



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I think I finally got the flyer for the Tournament finished up. Check her out. We had a lot of wonderful people on here promising door prizes for the event. That will be great because then everyone will go home with something. Should be a loaded field. Whatever kind of Slingshot you shoot with is welcomed. I read somewhere that some people are a little shy because they shoot tubes. We had a few guys at last years shoot using tubes and they did really well and had a ton of fun. Let me say right here that you could shoot "underwear bands" and you would be more then welcome!







We are just a bunch of regular people who just happen to love slingshots! Hope I did this up right? Flatband









EAST COAST SLINGSHOT TOURNAMENT

***2011 EAST COAST SLINGSHOT TOURNAMENT***

East Huntingdon Sportsmen's Club 
299 Sportsmen's Road
Alverton, PA
Club Phone: 724-887-5404
GPS: Lat. N. 40º, 8', 31.49" by Long. W. 79º, 35', 53.34"

FRIDAY, APRIL 29 - SATURDAY, APRIL 30 - SUNDAY, MAY 1

30 Target Course Through Woods
1 Shot Each - 1 Point Each
No Practice - Bouncers Count

Gong Shoot
40 & 70 Paces
5 Shots Each - No Practice
1 Point per Hit
3 Paper Targets - 2 at 11 Yards - 1 at 25 Yards
10 Shots Each
3 Points in Black & 1 Point in White Inside Circle

TOURNAMENT FEE: $25
Includes Hat, Ammo, & Chance to Be
2011 ECST CHAMP!
Trophies for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd Place
Eagle Eye Shoot Winner - Trophy & Cash Prize
Anyone Can Qualify for Eagle Eye

Just Shoot For Fun!
Free Ammo
1 Day - $8 & All Weekend - $15
.22 Blank Shoot & Other Fun Shoots
Short 3D Course for Slingbows & Traditional Bows
Kids Under 12 Shoot for Free

Everyone Welcome! Come Join Us!
For Info: Jay Schott 724-834-5977 - [email protected]
Gary Miller [email protected]

RULES:
1. Must Have Witness When Shooting Tournament Targets
2. Must Wear Safety Glasses
3. Must Be Considerate of Other Shooters- No Loud Talking During Tournament Shooting
4. Must Be Qualified to Shoot In Eagle Eye Finals
5. Tournament Targets Must be Turned in by 11:00 am Sunday


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks Gary, what are the sizes of the paper targets? Are they NRA type bulls?
Philly


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

HI Phil,
if I remember correctly,the 11 yard Bulls are 2" and the Expert is 1 1/2".
The 25 yard ones are 2 1/2" I believe-and I think it was an NRA Target too. Jaybird will know for sure too. I'm going crazy over here trying to figure out how I posted up a picture of the flyer with a downloadable link to print a hardcopy last year. I forgot how to do it!!!!!!!







Any minute you'll here a crash and that sound will be me putting a Joerg size lead ball through my computer-HELP ME!!!!!!







Flatband


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't have the targets right here in front of me.The two 11yrd targets are 2"and 3" the 25yrd target is 6"or 8".The targets are stored 15 miles away.The next time I go there I will measure them.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Gary for the work on the flyer.

So true with the "regular guys" comment. Last year I didn't shoot in front of anyone before the tournament and I was only a 3 month newbie. Once I arrived and shot for a minute or two, totally relaxed. Fun too !!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Good work Gary!
I can't make it this year because my wife is due to have a baby in a couple of weeks, but I hope to be there next year.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

You know I forgot to mention besides all the shooting fun,we had guys selling things too. We had a few guys selling stunning custom Handbows-longbows. Bunnybuster had a table ,so did I and we were making bands and rigging slingshots. If you have a craft-hobby,for instance leather making or another interesting craft/hobby,I'm sure Jaybird ( Tournament Director )would love to hear from you. We also had a table filled with items donated by Ray Priest from Slingshots USA. Ray always sends a nice "goodie" basket for us to distribute as door prizes or drawings etc. Everyone will walk away with something. We had a few "walk ons"-people who were riding by and decided to stop and shoot. We had a young man and his girlfriend who stopped by and she really shot well right from the get go. I think she won a nice slingshot too! Hope to see a bunch there! I can't wait!!!!!!!! Flatband


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Like Gary says,
The tournament is a very fun time and the people there are great.
My wife and I had a table setup and I gave away more slingshots than I sold. Selling is not the reason I go. 
We were rigging slingshots for people in between shooting at targets. 
This year ,again, I will be bringing slingshot door prizes for Jay to hand out to fellow shooters.
If you like slingshots, then this is the place to be. You can shoot till your arm falls off








BB


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

wish I could go but it's a long way from So Cal


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Do you have to pre-register to compete or just register when you show up?


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

You can register when you get here.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm planning on being there Saturday.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Man I would love to go to this! I may have a conflict that weekend...bummer...What a great time! 
Got to start thinking of excuses now hmm







..........


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Jay, is there a daily schedule? Like, day1, practice, day2 tornement, etc.?
Philly


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Philly,

You can shoot your targets any time. The past two years, we did the Eagle Eye and $100.00 bill shoot on Sunday morning.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Like Jim said.shoot your tournament targets any time with witness.Must be turned in by 11am sunday.Then we shoot the eagle eye and money shoot.There is a lot of time for practice and the fun shoots.Your arm may be tired by the end of the weekend.It is a lot of slingshot fun.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

What's the daily schedule like?
I mean when do the festivities start and what time do you generally shut down?
What's the hotel/camping/crashing-at-people's-houses situation like in the area?
Sorry for all the annoying questions, I just like to plan ahead







.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I am coming. I will certainly lose but this will be too fun to miss. I plan on driving halfway down after work friday and arriving at some point sat morning.

2.5 inches from 25 yards .... sounds tough.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> I am coming. I will certainly lose but this will be too fun to miss. I plan on driving halfway down after work friday and arriving at some point sat morning.
> 
> 2.5 inches from 25 yards .... sounds tough.


I'm leaving Friday afternoon, it's about an 8 hr drive.
I don't think there are any losers in this deal, just a winner and lots of competitors.


----------



## SickPythons (Jan 4, 2011)

I've started whittling away at my wife's armor on getting to go to this. Any suggestions?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

SickPythons said:


> I've started whittling away at my wife's armor on getting to go to this. Any suggestions?


Get the details squared away and let her know you're going.
That's what I did.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

SickPythons said:


> I've started whittling away at my wife's armor on getting to go to this. Any suggestions?


tell her you'll bring her back a real nice slingshot


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I have been married for 50 years , when I told my wife I was going she just shrugged and said "Just three days"? Life is good.








Philly


----------

